# Adding a white space "frame" around a photo?



## Mike K

I want to order some canvas prints where the image wraps around the sides, but I'm losing too much of the image to the side surfaces (about an inch all the way around). Is there a PC ap that will allow me to add a white space "frame" around the image (so the whole, or most, of the image stays on the front surface)?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Photoshop, or GIMP.


----------



## 480sparky

Even Microsoft Paint would do it.


----------



## pen

With photo shop you can record an action to be run on your photos as a batch process as well. 

If you need direction on that just ask.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Mike K

480sparky said:


> Even Microsoft Paint would do it.



I'm having difficulty figuring out how to do it with Paint. Is there a quick procedure you can provide? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robin Usagani

If you go to a good lab, they will clone and stretch the edge.  You dont have to do anything.  What you see on the photo file is what you see on the canvas.  For example if you have a portrait with the head almost to the top edge, the head wont be warped on the top side.  Make sure you read the FAQ on the lab's website.


----------



## Mike K

Schwettylens said:


> If you go to a good lab, they will clone and stretch the edge.  You dont have to do anything.  What you see on the photo file is what you see on the canvas.  For example if you have a portrait with the head almost to the top edge, the head wont be warped on the top side.  Make sure you read the FAQ on the lab's website.



Seems like the issue is that the aspect ratio of various sized canvases don't match the ratio of the original image. Looks like the best option is selecting a different size canvas.


----------



## Robin Usagani

That is always the case on ANY type of print.  8x10 and 5x7 are very popular but they dont match our sensor aspect ratio.



Mike K said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to a good lab, they will clone and stretch the edge. You dont have to do anything. What you see on the photo file is what you see on the canvas. For example if you have a portrait with the head almost to the top edge, the head wont be warped on the top side. Make sure you read the FAQ on the lab's website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the issue is that the aspect ratio of various sized canvases don't match the ratio of the original image. Looks like the best option is selecting a different size canvas.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mike K

Schwettylens said:


> That is always the case on ANY type of print.  8x10 and 5x7 are very popular but they dont match our sensor aspect ratio.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to a good lab, they will clone and stretch the edge. You dont have to do anything. What you see on the photo file is what you see on the canvas. For example if you have a portrait with the head almost to the top edge, the head wont be warped on the top side. Make sure you read the FAQ on the lab's website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the issue is that the aspect ratio of various sized canvases don't match the ratio of the original image. Looks like the best option is selecting a different size canvas.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yep, this particular image is pretty sensitive to what print aspect ratio is used and how the subject(s) get pushed off the edge.


----------



## 480sparky

Mike K said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Microsoft Paint would do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having difficulty figuring out how to do it with Paint. Is there a quick procedure you can provide? Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...


It's mostly math.

First, what's the pixel dimensions of the image (hopefully they match the ratio of the frame you're using)?

Then you need to figure out how many pixels it will take to cover the edges of the frame.  Double that (you've got two sides as well as the top and bottom. So let's say your image is 2000x2400 pixels and the frame uses 100 pixels.  Knowing that, your final image will need to be 2200 x 2600 pixels.

 Load the image into Paint.  Now press Ctrl+E.  Enter 2200 and 2600 into the Width and Height prompts.  This will expand the canvas, giving you a 200-pixel border across the right side and bottom of your image.  Press Ctrl+A to select the entire image, then move it around until it's centered in the white canvas. Save As another filename (maybe ThisImageWithWhiteBorder.zzz) and send to the printer.


----------



## Mike K

480sparky said:


> Mike K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Microsoft Paint would do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having difficulty figuring out how to do it with Paint. Is there a quick procedure you can provide? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's mostly math.
> 
> First, what's the pixel dimensions of the image (hopefully they match the ratio of the frame you're using)?
> 
> Then you need to figure out how many pixels it will take to cover the edges of the frame.  Double that (you've got two sides as well as the top and bottom. So let's say your image is 2000x2400 pixels and the frame uses 100 pixels.  Knowing that, your final image will need to be 2200 x 2600 pixels.
> 
> Load the image into Paint.  Now press Ctrl+E.  Enter 2200 and 2600 into the Width and Height prompts.  This will expand the canvas, giving you a 200-pixel border across the right side and bottom of your image.  Press Ctrl+A to select the entire image, then move it around until it's centered in the white canvas. Save As another filename (maybe ThisImageWithWhiteBorder.zzz) and send to the printer.
Click to expand...


Thanks for that. I have an aspect ratio issue as well. I'll have to balance with cropping and adding a border.


----------



## Robin Usagani

But having white to wrap around doesnt look good.  Like I said, a good lab will add pixels on the side so you see similar colors on the side of the wrap.


----------



## Peano

*IrfanView* will do it. Directions here:

3 Easy Ways To Add Borders To Your Photos


----------



## 480sparky

Schwettylens said:


> But having white to wrap around doesnt look good.  Like I said, a good lab will add pixels on the side so you see similar colors on the side of the wrap.



You can always Fill it with any color you want.


----------



## Robin Usagani

480sparky said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> But having white to wrap around doesnt look good. Like I said, a good lab will add pixels on the side so you see similar colors on the side of the wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always Fill it with any color you want.
Click to expand...


No, the lab will do it for you (if it is a good one). It has to be similar to your photo. You dont want to just put a solid color.


----------



## dmtx

FYI.  The Irfan viewer (free for windows) has an option to frame pictures. Is is very easy to use.


----------

